# How long to let a dove keep unfertilized eggs?



## lucero41 (Jan 14, 2013)

I found a baby pigeon a year ago, raised her and fell in love, we had a wonderful relationship until she matured and started laying eggs, the second time she almost died, she was totally weak, the vet I found saved her and told me to make a "NEST" for her so that she did not hold the eggs. I did and she laid eggs again.

The thing is I don't know how long to let her keep the eggs, she is "locked" in her nest, won't come out and socialize, will not fly and is becoming aggresive, like more feral, I miss my girl, what do I do?

Just so you know, she is free-ranged in my apt. and did not want to leave once she was able to fly (I raised 3 pigeons I found as babies before, but they left, she did not)

Thanks!!


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

All I can tell you is to make sure shes gets plenty of calcium during egg time. I get liquid calcium from my vet and give it orally to all my girls. She will be protective of her nest, its normal. I wouldnt remove the eggs as this could cause her to lay more to replace the missing ones causing more strain her her body. she will tire of them soon enough and come out, as long as shes eating, drinking and otherwise healthy, you probably need not worry. Others will be on with more or better info shortly. Good luck with her, welcome to the board.


----------



## lucero41 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank You!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Because you have a female, if she is very attached to you, then she kind of views you as her mate. She is laying eggs for you. And once they start laying, not really much you can do about it. You want to let her sit on them for as long as she wants to, as she will just lay more if you take them away. That, in time will not be good for her. I know it isn't much fun when she is on the nest all the time, but that is what they do. If she had a mate, then they would take turns sitting on them so that she would have time off the nest. Hard on her to be the only one sitting. It is normal for a hen to be very protective of the eggs or babies. As was mentioned, she will need extra calcium to help her to lay the eggs without problems.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lucero41 said:


> I found a baby pigeon a year ago, raised her and fell in love, we had a wonderful relationship until she matured and started laying eggs, the second time she almost died, she was totally weak, the vet I found saved her and told me to make a "NEST" for her so that she did not hold the eggs. I did and she laid eggs again.
> 
> The thing is I don't know how long to let her keep the eggs, she is "locked" in her nest, won't come out and socialize, will not fly and is becoming aggresive, like more feral, I miss my girl, what do I do?
> 
> ...


you can leave them untill she gives up on them and it starts again. you can use wooden ones if you want too, but because they are not fertile she can sit those for the time she sits/incubates ,which should be about 18 to 20 days there abouts...some give up earlier some later.


----------

